# Show us your "Fall" Pictures



## MT Stringer

Fall is here so I thought I would start a thread so y'all can show off your fun. Please feel free to post your pics in this thread so all can see.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*The Boys of Fall*

Not exactly what you might call a fall picture, but this is what I have been shooting lately.
Hope you like it.


----------



## chubri777

Great shot Mike. Perfect timing.

Here's my meager attempt.


----------



## MT Stringer

Nice colors! That's what I am talking about!


----------



## Teamgafftop2

Beautiful pic Chubri!


----------



## Arlon

Got little fall color out here in West Texas. Mostly just "dead" color.. Shot Saturday at Monahans State Park.


----------



## chubri777

Another one from the high sierras in California


----------



## dicklaxt

*Still got Rose's*

I picked these this morning, the dew drops were staged,taken with a S3is Point & Shoot with a Raynox DCR-250 Diopter,composed right here on my desk with a cup of black coffee in hand.


----------



## sandybottom

Getting close to Halloween!


----------



## jeffm66

*sunset last week*


----------



## Brent

*Harvest Moon 2011*

Over the Trinity..


----------



## jebsays

A few from Garner and Lost Maples last year.


----------



## MichaelW

*Guadalupe River*

All taken on the River Rd. along the Guadalupe River.


----------



## macmcgraw

*there must be a red in there somewhere!*

marsh in front of bayou vista


----------



## JuiceGoose

Here are a couple I took while I took on vacation in Vermont, Maine, and the Canadian side of Niagera Falls this Fall.


----------



## JuiceGoose

And here are a couple more.


----------



## Teamgafftop2

chubri777 said:


> Another one from the high sierras in California


Where was this taken? I grew up at the base of the Sierra's in a small Navy town in the desert.


----------



## stargazer

Alvin Texas, Train Depot


----------



## nightgigger

This is from last year, along the Blanco.


----------



## sandybottom

.


----------



## Slip

Milkweed Caterpillar (Monarch Butterfly Worm) eating and soon to form a Chrysalis such as second photo, which is one of many we have that will soon emerge to be a Monarch Butterfly. They are soon to be migrating to Mexico for the Winter. They are interesting creatures and amazing that they only live a few weeks with exception for the 4th hatching of the year which migrate to Mexico and come back in the spring to start over again.

Also my Golden Rain Trees are in full bloom and are beautiful.


----------



## Bubbaette

San Jacinto Monument late in the evening (taken by my husband).


----------



## Okiebug

*Pumpkins*

Near White Rock Lake.


----------



## sandybottom

Buck/Close up Doe was taken at Mineral Wells State Park. 
The rest Smithville, Texas.


----------



## MichaelW

*Hill Country Color*

The first two are from Lost Maples Park and the last is the Medina river outside of Bandera.


----------



## Im Headed South

Taken by my wife in our backyard a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PuddlePirate

Guadalupe River - North Fork


----------



## PuddlePirate




----------



## Seeker

Central Park last Friday.


----------



## tinman03

Colorado


----------



## Spooley

*pics*

from the pier


----------



## Reynolds4

Here are a couple from our recent trip to Cocodrie, LA two weeks ago and one from the lease in Refugio Saturday morning.


----------



## bradc

*How?*

What equipment/knowlege do I need have to take photos like this?

(Copied from a post by SandBottom)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=536837&stc=1&d=1349788765


----------

